# Stylischer PC fürs Streamen, zur Videobearbeitung und gelegentlichem Gaming



## COVERsix (28. Juni 2020)

Hi Pc Freaks,
Ich möchte mit in Kürze einen PC gönnen und würde mich über eure Hilfe freuen. Starten wir mit dem Fragebogen:


1.) Welche Komponenten hat dein vorhandener PC? 

Keiner vorhanden.

2.) Welche Auflösung und Frequenz hat dein Monitor? 

144hz , 1ms MSI MAG271C

3.) Welche Komponente vom PC (CPU, GPU, RAM) - sofern vorhanden, limitiert dich im Moment? 

Entfällt

4.) Wann soll der neue PC gekauft, bzw. der vorhandene aufgerüstet werden?

In den nächsten Wochen

5.) Gibt es abgesehen von der PC-Hardware noch etwas, was du brauchst? 

Nein 

6.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden?

Ja

7.) Wie hoch ist dein Gesamtbudget?

So hoch wie nötig , so gering wie möglich. Gerne unter 800

8.) Welche Spiele / Anwendungen willst du spielen / verwenden?

Der PC soll vor allem zum Streamen genutzt werden. Gespielt wird in der Regel auf der Konsole Gelegentliches spielen von Apex, Fortnite oder CS sollte der PC aber meistern. Weiterhin würde ich gerne das ein oder andere Video schneiden. 

9.) Wie viel Speicherplatz benötigst du?

Sehr gute Frage ... 1TB? 

10.) Gibt es sonst noch Wünsche? 

Ja: Neben den geschilderten Funktionen würde ich mich gerne an einem spektakulären Design erfreuen. Offenes bzw. Transparentes Gehäuse, LEDs, LEDs , LEDs etc. 
Er soll halt echt cool aussehen.

Ich möchte auch nicht alle 12 Monate 50% der Komponenten austauschen müssen. Das war es eigentlich auch schon an Anforderungen, jetzt kommt ihr ins Spiel.
Freue mich sehr auf eure Ratschläge
LG
Six


----------



## HisN (28. Juni 2020)

Wie und wo soll denn gestreamt werden?

4K@60FPS auf YT in 50Mbit stellt völlig anderen Anforderungen an die Hardware wie Twitch in 1080P@60FPS.

Ein Cooles Lian-Li PC O8 frisst aber schon Dein halbes Budget^^
Ist in den 800 Euro auch die 200 Euro Capturecard enthalten?


----------



## COVERsix (29. Juni 2020)

Capturecard hatte ich jetzt da nicht drin gesehen. Gehäuse kann man ja eventuell auch gebraucht kaufen. 
Wenn es sich nicht mit 800€ realisieren lässt, muss ich halt mehr ausgeben. Da die Anforderungen an den PC nicht riesig sind hatte ich gehofft mit 800€ gut unterwegs zu sein.


----------



## HisN (29. Juni 2020)

Und die andere Hälfte der Fragen?


----------



## COVERsix (29. Juni 2020)

Oh, sorry - Twitch in 1080P@60FPS


----------



## FlorianKl (29. Juni 2020)

Man könnte in diese Richtung gehen:

1 Crucial MX500 1TB, SATA (CT1000MX500SSD1)
1 AMD Ryzen 5 3600, 6x 3.60GHz, boxed (100-100000031BOX)
1 G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-32GVK)
1 Gainward GeForce GTX 1660 SUPER Ghost OC, 6GB GDDR6, DVI, HDMI, DP (1396)
1 ASRock B550M Pro4 (90-MXBDK0-A0UAYZ)
1 be quiet! Pure Rock 2 Black (BK007)
1 DeepCool Matrexx 55 Mesh ADD-RGB 4F schwarz, Glasfenster (DP-ATX-MATREXX55-MESH-AR-4F)
1 be quiet! System Power 9 400W ATX 2.4 (BN245)
~890€

... und dazu die Capture Card. Das Gehäuse ist ein Platzhalter und geht natürlich auch günstiger.


----------



## flx23 (29. Juni 2020)

RGB fristet immer Geld, und das meist nicht zu knapp... Die gleichen Komponenten sollten ohne RGB auch für ca. 800euro zu haben sein.
Gehäuse ist auch hier nur Platzhalter. 

RGB < 1K Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn du etwas Geld sparen willst kannst du auch den boxed Kühler drauf lassen oder dir auf ebay einen gebrauchten AMD WRAITH PRISM RGB kaufen der reicht auch aus. In diesem Fall nur die Wärmeleitpaste nicht vergessen wenn er gebraucht und nicht neu ist


----------



## COVERsix (29. Juni 2020)

Guten Morgen und danke euch schonmal für die Antworten.
@Florian. Danke fürs den Vorschlag zum Setup, das Gehäuse finde ich echt ansprechend und kostet ja auch keine 300€.
RGB also Beleuchtung und ansprechendes Design sind mir sehr wichtig - wenn nicht fast das wichtigste überhaupt. Da würde ich notfalls dann lieber auch etwas mehr Geld ausgeben bevor ich hier Abstriche mache.


----------



## FlorianKl (29. Juni 2020)

Achso, ganz vergessen. Es gibt grade eine Cashback-Aktion von Asus: *klick*

Deshalb würde ich das Board nehmen: ASUS TUF Gaming B550-Plus ab &euro;'*'156,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Gibt 30€ Cashback, dann bist du beim Preis des ASRock 

Wenn du ein Rreview schreibst sogar nochmal 25€: *klick*
Dafür z.B. bei Amazon oder NBB bestellen.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (29. Juni 2020)

COVERsix schrieb:


> RGB also Beleuchtung und ansprechendes Design sind mir sehr wichtig - wenn nicht fast das wichtigste überhaupt. Da würde ich notfalls dann lieber auch etwas mehr Geld ausgeben bevor ich hier Abstriche mache.


Nur eine kurze Frage:
Willst du einen PC der deinen Ansprüchen an "Performance" entspricht - ODED willst du eigentlich nur etwas was "bunt leuchtet" zum "anschauen" 
Denn NUR LEDs gibt günstiger - auch "ohne" PC!


----------



## COVERsix (29. Juni 2020)

Bekommt man in diesem Forum für dumme Sprüche extra Punkte?
Ich denke ich hab meine Vorstellungen klar kommuniziert. Rechtfertigen werde ich mich dafür aber nicht.
Wenn sich jemand dadurch vor den Kopf gestoßen fühlt, steht es ihm ja frei nicht zu antworten 

PS: vielen Dank an dieser Stelle an die die sich konstruktiv beteiligen


----------



## FlorianKl (29. Juni 2020)

Das war kein dummer Spruch von Eol_Ruin, sondern ein guter Rat, dem sich die allermeisten hier anschließen dürften. Der PC sollte zuerst seine Aufgaben erfüllen können, dann kann man über die Optik nachdenken. Das Zauberworst ist aber "Kompromiss", mit einem Ryzen 3600, 32GB RAM und einer 1660 Super kann der PC alles, was er nach deinen Angaben können muss. Dann kann man auf die Optik schauen, ich habe ja z.B. einfach ein etwas teureres Gehäuse mit RGB-Luffis reingepackt, da kann man natürlich noch viel mehr machen... wie ich es verlinkt habe finde ich ich persönlich die Balance zwischen Preis, Leistung und Optik gut.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2020)

Im Grunde genommen reicht es, wenn du eine LED Leiste verbaust. Die leuchtet gut und man kann sie übers Mainboard anschließen.
Bei LED Lüftern hast du immer ein Kompromiss, denn gute LED Lüfter gibt es schlicht nicht. Die wirklich guten Lüfter gibt es nicht in Beleuchtet.
Am ehesten würde ich die Alpenföhn nehmen. Die drehen weit herunter und die LEDs sind unabhängig vom Lüfter.
Alpenföhn Wing Boost 3 ARGB Triple, 140mm ab &euro;' '63,76 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Tengri86 (29. Juni 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> I
> Am ehesten würde ich die Alpenföhn nehmen. Die drehen weit herunter und die LEDs sind unabhängig vom Lüfter.
> Alpenföhn Wing Boost 3 ARGB Triple, 140mm ab €'*'63,76 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland



und splitter kabel sind dabei.


----------



## FlorianKl (29. Juni 2020)

Da zahlst du nur leider so viel wie für ein ganzes Gehäuse... muss jeder selbst wissen, dass die mitgelieferten RGB-Lüfter oft nicht so gut sind sollte einem natürlich klar sein.


----------



## noO_F3Ar (29. Juni 2020)

Auf dem ASUS TUF Gaming B550-Plus ist doch RGB verbaut (das Logo leuchtet) und dazu noch RAM mit RGB Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36 (CMW32GX4M2C3200C16) ab &euro;'*'163,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland das sollte genug sein um das Sichtfenster mit bling bling zu füllen und den PC stylisch zu machen.
(GPU könnte man eine mit beleutetem Logo und RGBs nehmen z.B. MSI GeForce GTX 1660 SUPER Gaming X ab &euro;'*'274,71 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland)

Am günstigen wäre RGB via LED-Leiste und bei den Komponenten auf maximale Leistung und gutes P/L zu gehen.
Beim Preis der RGB RAM die knapp 40€ mehr kosten als die RipJaws sieht man warum RGB keine prio haben sollte aber ich denke oben genanntes ist ein guter Kompromiss.
Die MSI Karte ist 50€ teuer aber auch ein guter Allrounder.

RGB-Lüfter würde ich mir nicht kaufen die sind einfach zu teuer und auch nicht top dann lieber RGB-Leisten zusätzlich zum RGB RAM.

EDIT: Led Strip z.b. Sharkoon Shark Blades RGB Strip ab &euro;'*'14,71 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Man kann das ganze natürlich auf die Spitze treiben und zusätzlich noch mit gesleevten Kabelsets (ca. 90-100€), RGB-Stromkabel (ca. 50-70€) und RGB Lüftern (ca. 50€ pro) aber bei dem geringen Budget wäre es schade dafür dann die bessere GPU, CPU, Features beim Mainboard, SSD Speicher oder I/O-Features(Gehäuse) liegen zu lassen.


----------



## FlorianKl (29. Juni 2020)

Die Gainward/Palit 1660 Super hat einen weißen LED-Schriftzug mit "Geforce GTX" an der Seite, und das TUF einen (dunklen, ich hab das X570er) LED-Streifen, genau. Ich denke die angesprochenen magnetischen RGB-Streifen (z.B. diese) und evtl. RGB-Luffis sind die beste Möglichkeit, um ein bezahlbares aber schönes Ergebnis zu bekommen.


----------



## Threshold (29. Juni 2020)

Die Vengeance sehen nicht wirklich schön aus.
Wenn du LED von Corsair willst, nimm die Dominator Platinum. 
Corsair Dominator Platinum RGB DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36 (CMT32GX4M2C3200C16) ab &euro;' '195,80 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## pseudonymx (29. Juni 2020)

Bei dem Budget: schickes gehäuse... hardware ohne jeglichen RGB bumms und n paa schicke LED stripes rein... eventuell legs was druf für ne AiO, das macht oft schon viel aus optisch...

1080p Gaming/streaming Rechner der Optisch spektakulär ist? Da müssen schon um die 1500 euros her... da RGB gedöns wirklich sauteuer ist... wenn ich bedenke was alleine aRGB lüfter kosten

Eine alternative wär natürlich ein schlichtes gehäuse ohne oder mit nem kleinen sichtfenster und dann suchst dir wen der dir ne digitaldruck folie macht. Eventuell paa kleine löcher bohren und von innen LED stripes gegen so das es in nem bestimmten muster nach außen leuchtet. CAse Modding eben wie wir es vor nicht allzu langer zeit noch betrieben haben.... Das wäre spektakulär... und einzigartig 

Das problem ist einfach das man bei diesem Budget schon eher voll auf P/L gehen sollte.... was mit LED. LED. LED einfach nicht realisierbar ist...... Spektakulär sind sowas wie LianLi Strimer Plus Kabel.... da kost n set mit 24pin und 2x8pin pci-e schon 100 euro

Strimer Plus


----------



## COVERsix (29. Juni 2020)

Die Kabel sind wirklich der Hammer.  Würde vielleicht auch 1000€ ausgeben aber da sollte auch wirklich die Grenze sein. Ich bin echt lange raus aus dem PC Game... kann man die Komponenten eventuell auch gebraucht kaufen um etwas Geld zu sparen? Bzw. wo könnte das Sinn machen und wo nicht? 
Ein paar hübsche Lüfter, das ein oder andere nette RGB Deteil sowie ein paar LED Strippe sollten schon drin sein...


----------



## noO_F3Ar (29. Juni 2020)

COVERsix schrieb:


> Die Kabel sind wirklich der Hammer.  Würde vielleicht auch 1000€ ausgeben aber da sollte auch wirklich die Grenze sein. Ich bin echt lange raus aus dem PC Game... kann man die Komponenten eventuell auch gebraucht kaufen um etwas Geld zu sparen? Bzw. wo könnte das Sinn machen und wo nicht?
> Ein paar hübsche Lüfter, das ein oder andere nette RGB Deteil sowie ein paar LED Strippe sollten schon drin sein...



Hardware würde ich nicht gebraucht kaufen da diese durch die Bank technisch veraltet.
Zudem fehlt dir bei gebrauchter Hardware oft die Gewährleistung durch den Händler sollte was mit der Hardware sein, das wäre mir das Risiko nicht wert.
Spätere Upgrades sind dann auch fast unmöglich.

Wenns jetzt nur ein Office PC wäre würde ich sagen okay da kann man gut auch gebraucht PCs bekommen aber für Gaming ist die Selbstkonfiguration mit aktueller Hardware mit Fokus auf P/L das beste.

Was der Kompromiss wäre hab ich dir schon empfohlen (hier bin ich davon ausgegangen das du mehr als 800€ ausgeben möchtest um RGB zu haben)
Budget RGB wäre mit LED-Streifen weil die einfach am billigsten sind.

Auch gebrauchte RGB-Lüfter würde ich nicht kaufen weil die auch verschleissen.


----------



## COVERsix (29. Juni 2020)

Okay Danke für dein Feedback. Das erste verlinkte Gehäuse gefällt mir schon sehr gut... hat noch jemand Vorschläge in die Richtung.
Ich habe leider noch nie einen Rechner selber zusammen gebaut - kommt man da mit etwas technischem Geschick und YouTube klar?


----------



## FlorianKl (30. Juni 2020)

Als schickes Gehäuse fällt mir noch das NZXT H510 ein (z.B. in weiß ). Das kommt zwar ohne RGB, aber das lässt sich dann ja über das Innenleben regeln. Ansonsten die üblichen Verdächtigen, z.B. ne quiet! Pure Base 500DX. Das DeepCool habe ich eher zufällig gefunden, das sieht aber annehmbar aus, generell mag ich Gehäuse mit Meshfront gerne aufgrund der guten Kühlleistung. Wenn es mal auf Lager wäre das Phanteks P400A Digital.


----------



## COVERsix (30. Juni 2020)

Hallo Florian, 
danke für die nette Auswahl. Sind wirklich ein paar coole Gehäuse bei. Mir gefällt ja das eingangs gepostete Deepcool sehr gut : 
DeepCool Matrexx 55 Mesh ADD-RGB 4F schwarz ab &euro;' '69,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

zusätzlich habe ich noch gefunden: 
Corsair iCue 465X RGB schwarz   Corsair iCue 465X RGB schwarz ab &euro;' '123,01 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Sharkoon TG5 Pro RGB, Glasfenster  Sharkoon TG5 Pro RGB ab &euro;' '83,69 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Kolink Observatory RGB schwarz, Glasfenster Kolink Observatory RGB schwarz ab &euro;' '66,51 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

wobei das Deepcool und das Kolink aktuell rein optisch meine Favouriten sind. Was sagt ihr dazu? Kann man die bedenkenlos kaufen? Dann würde ich schonmal eins bestellen und den Punkt Gehäuse von der Liste streichen. 

Nochmal zurück zu meiner Frage: Muss man sich beim Zusammenbau als Laie Sorgen machen? 

LG

Dominic


----------



## Lordac (30. Juni 2020)

Servus Dominic,

im Moment gibt es ein aktuelles PCGH-Sonderheft in dem auch der Zusammenbau eines PCs erklärt wird *klick*, ansonsten gibt es dazu unzählige Videos *klack*.

Das Gehäuse ist immer auch eine Frage vom eigenen Geschmack, wenn die gewünschte Hardware rein passt und in der Front zwei, sowie im Heck ein 120er/140er-Lüfter Platz hat, passt das meist.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## FlorianKl (30. Juni 2020)

Zwischen dem DeepCool und dem Kolink würde ich auf jeden Fall das DeepCool nehmen. Das Kolink ist so ein Kandidat mit Glasfront. Sieht zwar schick aus, lässt aber nur wenig Frischluft rein. Das DeepCool hat eine Meshfront (die Front ist ein einziges feines Gitter), solche Gehäuse haben tendenziell besseren Airflow und damit bessere Kühleigenschaften.

Über den Zusammenbau musst du dir keine Gedanken machen. Nimm dir aber mindestens einen halben Tag für alles (mit Software usw...) und geh schön mit Ruhe daran. Es gibt viele gute Tutorials, z.B. auf YouTube. Wenn du Fragen hast kannst du dich gerne melden, ich helfe auch z.B. per Discord, wenn du magst. Ansonsten findest du hier in einem der angehefteten Threads eine Liste mit Vor-Ort-Helfern von PCGH. Die kommen kostenlos bei dir vorbei und stehen dir tatkräftig zur Seite, wenn du das möchtest


----------



## compisucher (30. Juni 2020)

Das Sharkoon TG 5 pro RGB funktioniert auch recht gut mit der Belüftung, zumindest für einen Ryzen 3600.
Vor ein paar Wochen für jemanden verbaut.
Hat jeweils seitlich neben der Frontglasschreibe ausreichend Belüftungsschlitze.
Wenn du dich aber mit einer Meshfront wie beim DeepCool anfreunden kannst, würde ich das auch auf jeden Fall vorziehen.


----------



## COVERsix (30. Juni 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Das Sharkoon TG 5 pro RGB funktioniert auch recht gut mit der Belüftung, zumindest für einen Ryzen 3600.
> Vor ein paar Wochen für jemanden verbaut.
> Hat jeweils seitlich neben der Frontglasschreibe ausreichend Belüftungsschlitze.
> Wenn du dich aber mit einer Meshfront wie beim DeepCool anfreunden kannst, würde ich das auch auf jeden Fall vorziehen.




Sieht auch echt sehr cool aus &#55358;&#56596; hab ich da für die spätere Hardware irgendwelche Beschränkungen?

Gehäuse, Lüfter und Netzteil sollten ja die nächsten Jahre (und möglicherweise Upgrades) überdauern oder nicht?


----------



## COVERsix (30. Juni 2020)

FlorianKl schrieb:


> Über den Zusammenbau musst du dir keine Gedanken machen. Nimm dir aber mindestens einen halben Tag für alles (mit Software usw...) und geh schön mit Ruhe daran. Es gibt viele gute Tutorials, z.B. auf YouTube. Wenn du Fragen hast kannst du dich gerne melden, ich helfe auch z.B. per Discord, wenn du magst. Ansonsten findest du hier in einem der angehefteten Threads eine Liste mit Vor-Ort-Helfern von PCGH. Die kommen kostenlos bei dir vorbei und stehen dir tatkräftig zur Seite, wenn du das möchtest



Das ist wirklich nett von dir, würde ich dann ggfs. wenn die Komponenten ausgewählt und geliefert sind drauf zurück kommen - danke dir


----------



## COVERsix (1. Juli 2020)

Soooo. sharkoon Gehäuse ist bestellt und somit der Startschuss gefallen. Ich kann es kaum erwarten. Weiter geht es mit den nächsten Komponenten :
- Netzteil und Board

Über eure Vorschläge freue ich mich sehr. Beim Netzteil kommt es wahrscheinlich vornehmlich auf die Geräuschentwicklung an denke ich , korrekt?


----------



## FlorianKl (1. Juli 2020)

Moderne Netzteile sind eigentlich nicht mehr laut, wenn du nicht das allerbilligste kaufst. Es geht eher um die Qualität der verbauten Technik. Die aktuellen be quiet! und Seasonic sind gut.


----------



## COVERsix (2. Juli 2020)

Danke Florian, was sagst du zu den Boards? Hast du da vielleicht Vorschläge am besten incl. links? 
Was muss man für ein Netzteil so einkalkulieren ...45€?


----------



## compisucher (2. Juli 2020)

Netzteil finde ich im Moment für einen PC 3600 mit GPU bis RTX 2070 super das am Besten vom P/L Verhältnis her:
550 Watt Seasonic Focus GX 80 Plus Gold Netzteil, modular - Netzteile ab 500W | Mindfactory.de = 82 €

Das kann man natürlich auch nehmen:
500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM Modular 80+ Gold - Netzteile ab 500W | Mindfactory.de = 76 €

und das sowieso:
550 Watt be quiet! Straight Power 11 Modular 80+ Gold - Netzteile ab 500W | Mindfactory.de = 102 €

Einen 45 € China Kracher bei 1000 € invest würde ich mir persönlich klemmen.. 

Board:
Habe aktuell ein B550 Gigabyte zum Einbau hier herumliegen.

Frisst einen 3700x problemlos und erkennt auf Anhieb 3600der Riegel im XMP.

Macht somit einen guten Ersteindruck, ist aber subjektiv und nicht neutral, valide Vergleichstests gibt es m. W. ja noch nirgends:

Gigabyte B550 AORUS PRO AC AM4 B550/DDR4/ATX - AMD Sockel AM4 | Mindfactory.de = 187 €


----------



## COVERsix (2. Juli 2020)

Hatte dieses hier von bequiet! gefunden und daher auf den Preis geschlossen. 
be quiet! System Power 9 400W ATX 2.4 ab &euro;' '40,40 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Darf ich eine dumme Frage stellen? Du sagst " für einen PC 3600 mit GPU bis RTX 2070 " - haben CPU & GPU mit unterschiedlicher Leistungsfähigkeit auch unterschiedliche Anforderungen an ein Netzteil? Also limitiert ein Netzteil nachher auch die Komponenten die man einbauen kann?  Bedeutet je stärker CPU & GPU , desto stärker muss ein Netzteil sein? 
LG

Gibt es Netzteile und Boards die bezahbar sind, mit RGB?


----------



## markus1612 (2. Juli 2020)

COVERsix schrieb:


> Hatte dieses hier von bequiet! gefunden und daher auf den Preis geschlossen.
> be quiet! System Power 9 400W ATX 2.4 ab €'*'40,40 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Darf ich eine dumme Frage stellen? Du sagst " für einen PC 3600 mit GPU bis RTX 2070 " - haben CPU & GPU mit unterschiedlicher Leistungsfähigkeit auch unterschiedliche Anforderungen an ein Netzteil? Also limitiert ein Netzteil nachher auch die Komponenten die man einbauen kann?  Bedeutet je stärker CPU & GPU , desto stärker muss ein Netzteil sein?
> ...



Das System Power ist eher ein Einsteigernetzteil.
Bei der Hardware würde ich eher was hochwertigeres nehmen.
Die Empfehlungen von compisucher sind schon ganz gut, wobei ich von den 3 das Seasonic GX nehmen würde.
Die BeQuiet NTs sind in letzter Zeit im Preis gestiegen.

Natürlich brauchst du für stärkere bzw. stromhungrigere Hardware unter Umständen ein größeres Netzteil.
Für die meisten Mainstream-PCs reichen aber 400-550W locker aus.
Ist ein Netzteil zu schwach, geht der PC aus, wenn es nicht gerade irgendein Kracher.

RGB ist bei Boards heute praktisch Standard.
Netzteile mit RGB sind Quark in normalen Gehäusen.


----------



## compisucher (2. Juli 2020)

COVERsix schrieb:


> Hatte dieses hier von bequiet! gefunden und daher auf den Preis geschlossen.
> be quiet! System Power 9 400W ATX 2.4 ab €'*'40,40 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Darf ich eine dumme Frage stellen? Du sagst " für einen PC 3600 mit GPU bis RTX 2070 " - haben CPU & GPU mit unterschiedlicher Leistungsfähigkeit auch unterschiedliche Anforderungen an ein Netzteil? Also limitiert ein Netzteil nachher auch die Komponenten die man einbauen kann?  Bedeutet je stärker CPU & GPU , desto stärker muss ein Netzteil sein?
> ...



Das System Power bronze ist vom Prinzip her auch nicht schlecht, für einen einfacheren  (Office-)PC durchaus ausreichend.
Neben der CPU ist vor allem die GPU maßgebend für die Dimensionierung des NT, aber in geringerem Maße natürlich alle Komponenten.

So eine RTX 2080 ti oder sehr stromhungrig  die Radeon seven ziehen einfach mehr am NT als eine sagen wir mal RTX 2060.

Es gibt ja nicht umsonst ein Blumenstrauss an unterschiedlich groß dimensionierten Netzteilen auf dem Markt. So ein 1000 W Teil wird nicht umsonst angeboten 

Und, bedenke die Sache mit der Effizienz.
In der Erstanschaffung mag ein "gold" deutlich teurer sein als ein "bronze".
Wenn da aber mal 4-5 Jahre Strom durchläuft, sieht die Rechnung wieder ganz anders aus.

Vielleicht hat einer der Kollegen noch einen preislich attraktiven Vorschlag, ich persönlich glaube, dass mit dem BQ pure power das untere Limit für einen PC, wie du dir es dir vorstellst, erreicht ist.
Allerdings muss man sagen, dass der Verkaufspreis für das Teil auch schon mal bei 60 € lag - corona lässt grüßen...

Eine Alternative für ein günstiges Board für den 3600 wäre z. B. das:
MSI B450 TOMAHAWK MAX AM4 - AMD Sockel AM4 | Mindfactory.de = 117 €

Ob das deine RGB Gelüste befriedigen kann, steht auf einem anderen Blatt


----------



## COVERsix (2. Juli 2020)

kennt die jemand ? : Thermaltake Berlin Pro RGB 650W PC Netzteil: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer


----------



## markus1612 (2. Juli 2020)

COVERsix schrieb:


> kennt die jemand ? : Thermaltake Berlin Pro RGB 650W PC Netzteil: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer



Das ist Crap.
Was soll RGB am Netzteil überhaupt bringen, wenn das Netzteil in einem Gehäuse mit Netzteilabdeckung und mit Lüfter nach unten verbaut wird?
Bei allen Gehäusen, die du bisher erwähnt hast, ist das so. Am Ende siehst du von dem RGB Netzteil gar nix und hast dir überteuerten Schrott gekauft.


----------



## compisucher (2. Juli 2020)

Überspitzt:
Ein "Städte" NT eines bestimmten Herstellers ist bezogen auf dich, als würdest du in einen meinethalben Audi A6 einen 55 PS Lada Motor reinbauen - du wirst nicht weit kommen...


----------



## COVERsix (2. Juli 2020)

Das verstehe sogar ich


----------



## compisucher (2. Juli 2020)

Es gibt ein RGB NT von superflower, das ich persönlich nicht kenne, aber zumindest mit  Tests (als non-RGB) validiert wurde:
Super Flower Leadex III Gold ARGB schwarz 550W ATX ab &euro;' '101,13 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland = ab 101 €
Superflower Leadex III Gold im Test
Super Flower Leadex III Gold 650W im Test: Neuauflage der bekannten Netzteil-Serie - Hardwareluxx

Ist definitiv auch nicht billig, aber auf Grund der Tests weiss man, was man bekommt (oder auch nicht).
Würde mir das klemmen, in den meisten Cases siehst du das NT eh nicht und wenn ja, mach ein paar schicke RGB LED Stripes drumherum - ist billiger.


----------



## COVERsix (2. Juli 2020)

Danke dir ... glaube was das RGB am Netzteil angeht, habt ihr mich überzeugt


----------



## compisucher (2. Juli 2020)

Jetzt muss ich noch mal nachfragen:
Du hast dass Sharkoon TG 5, dass ja schon ganz schön leuchtet 
Egal welches MB duch heraussuchst, es leuchtet, RGB Riegel haste auch vor = leuchtet.
GPU, praktisch alle leuchten irgendwie.
Dann machste noch einen Jonso CPU Kühler rein, der verlinkte reicht, wenn er auch nicht der Leiseste ist:
Jonsbo CR-1400 ab &euro;' '19,40 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Und der leuchtet auch schön.
Dann machste noch ein oder zwei Stripes rein:
Alphacool Aurora Flexlight 30cm - RGBW - Zubehör für Modding | Mindfactory.de

In Summe brauchste dann keine Zimmerbeleuchtung mehr, oder?


----------



## FlorianKl (2. Juli 2020)

Wenn du die sehr sparsame 1660 Super nimmst, reicht das System Power 9 ganz entspannt aus. Für eine stärkere Karte würde ich auch mehr investieren, z.B. in das Seasonic, das compisucher verlinkt hat.


----------



## COVERsix (2. Juli 2020)

was ist denn mit dem hier? Hat 600w ... dann würde ich das direkt it dem CPU Lüfter verlinken, den compisucher verlinkt hat - der gefällt mir super gut. 

Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 11 80 PLUS Gold Netzteil - 600 Wa&#8230;


----------



## COVERsix (2. Juli 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich noch mal nachfragen:
> Du hast dass Sharkoon TG 5, dass ja schon ganz schön leuchtet
> Egal welches MB duch heraussuchst, es leuchtet, RGB Riegel haste auch vor = leuchtet.
> GPU, praktisch alle leuchten irgendwie.
> ...



Stimmt - wenn dann der Arbeitsspeicher noch funkelt, sollte es wirklich reichen


----------



## FlorianKl (2. Juli 2020)

Nur für die Übersicht: Mit dem "Bearbeiten"-Button kannst du Beiträge editieren, so vermeidest du Doppel- und Dreifachposts 

Jetzt nach und nach die Komponenten zusammenzusuchen klappt nicht, da diese voneinenader abhängen. Poste am besten einfach deine aktuelle Konfiguration, dann können wir die als ganzes optimieren.


----------



## compisucher (2. Juli 2020)

COVERsix schrieb:


> was ist denn mit dem hier? Hat 600w ... dann würde ich das direkt it dem CPU Lüfter verlinken, den compisucher verlinkt hat - der gefällt mir super gut.
> 
> Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 11 80 PLUS Gold Netzteil - 600 Wa&#8230;



Yepp, geht natürlich auch, wenn das 500 W der gleichen Serie reicht.


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2020)

COVERsix schrieb:


> was ist denn mit dem hier? Hat 600w ... dann würde ich das direkt it dem CPU Lüfter verlinken, den compisucher verlinkt hat - der gefällt mir super gut.
> 
> Netzteil: be quiet! Pure Power 11 80 PLUS Gold Netzteil - 600 Wa&#8230;



Das ist Crap. Nimm das 500 Watt Modell.


----------



## COVERsix (3. Juli 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist Crap. Nimm das 500 Watt Modell.




hm, hatte gedacht, weil ihr sagtet, dass leistungsstarke Komponenten oft mehr power benötigen macht eventuell das etwas größere Netzteil Sinn, weil es auch nur wenige Euro mehr kostet. 

Alle Komponenten zusammen .... okay - habe jetzt mal alles zusammengetragen was bisher so empfohlen wurde 


Okay&#8230; dann mal los 


Gehäuse : Sharkoon TG5 Pro RGB, Glasfenster (bereits bestellt) 
Sharkoon TG5 Pro RGB ab &euro;'*'83,69 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Netzteil : be quiet! Pure Power 11 80 PLUS Gold Netzteil - 600 Watt (aktueller Favourit)
be quiet! Pure Power 11 80 PLUS Gold Netzteil - 600 Wa&#8230;
Board: 
-	Gigabyte B550 AORUS PRO AC AM4 B550/DDR4/ATX - AMD Sockel AM4 (wurde vorgeschlagen &#8230; gefällt mir optisch &#8211; technisch hab ich keine Ahnung
Gigabyte B550 AORUS PRO AC AM4 B550/DDR4/ATX - AMD Sockel AM4 | Mindfactory.de
-	MSI B450 TOMAHAWK MAX AM4 - AMD Sockel AM4 (Wurde vorgeschlagen, deutlich günstiger aber optisch nicht wirklich mein Fall 
MSI B450 TOMAHAWK MAX AM4 - AMD Sockel AM4 | Mindfactory.de
RAM 
-	Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200 (Wurde vorgeschlagen gefallen mir optisch gut, technisch hab ich keine Ahnung) 

Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36 (CMW32GX4M2C3200C16) ab &euro;' '158,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
-	Corsair Dominator Platinum RGB DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36 (Wurde vorgeschlagen gefallen mir optisch gut, technisch hab ich keine Ahnung)
Corsair Dominator Platinum RGB DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36 (CMT32GX4M2C3200C16) ab &euro;' '195,73 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

-	G.Skill RipJaws V schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-32GVK) (wurde vorgeschlagen, optisch nicht mein Fall) 
https://geizhals.de/g-skill-ripjaws-v-schwarz-dimm-kit-32gb-f4-3200c16d-32gvk-a1337341.html

Festplatte 
-	Crucial MX500 1TB, SATA (CT1000MX500SSD1) (wurde vorgeschlagen, kann ich nicht bewerten, Optisch nicht der Hammer)
-	https://geizhals.de/crucial-mx500-1tb-ct1000mx500ssd1-a1745357.html
CPU 
-	AMD Ryzen 5 3600, 6x 3.60GHz, boxed (wurde vorgeschlagen, kann ich nicht bewerten)
https://geizhals.de/amd-ryzen-5-3600-100-100000031box-a2064574.html
GPU
-	Gainward GeForce GTX 1660 SUPER Ghost OC, 6GB GDDR6, DVI, HDMI, DP (wurde vorgeschlagen, optisch kein Highlight , technisch kann ich leider nicht bewerten)
https://geizhals.de/gainward-geforce-gtx-1660-super-ghost-oc-1396-a2167484.html
CPU Kühler 
-	be quiet! Pure Rock 2 Black (wurde vorgeschlagen, ganz net&#8230
https://geizhals.de/be-quiet-pure-rock-2-black-bk007-a2279768.html
-	Jonsbo CR-1400 (wurde vorgeschlagen , optisch voll mein Ding)
https://geizhals.de/jonsbo-cr-1400-cr-1400-a2290928.html?hloc=at&hloc=de


-


----------



## flx23 (3. Juli 2020)

Sieht doch ganz brauchbar aus.

Beim. Board würde ich das b550 nehmen, das ist einfach aktueller. 

RAM könnte du auch den hier überlegen 
G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-32GTZR) ab &euro;' '149,05 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Ist etwas billiger als der CORSAIR und hat bling bling. Das LED zeugs kostet dich halt in dem Fall ca. 30 bis 40 Euro, wurde dir aber ja schon oft genug gesagt 
Netzteil kannst du ruhig auf Threshold hören, der kennt sich da sehr gut aus. Wenn ich es richtig mitbekommen habe ist bei dieser Serie das 500 und 600 Watt Netzteil quasi baugleich. Erst ab 750W gibt es neue Komponenten und somit auch einen Mehrwert. Lediglich die Schutzschaltungen triggern beim 600W Netzteil etwas später (um eben 600W zu garantieren.) zudem scheint das Model kein Kabelmanagement (CM) zu haben. Darauf würde ich achten wenn ich einen schönen PC haben will, kostet auch nur 5 Euro Aufpreis 
Wenn du hier mehr Geld ausgeben willst, dann lieber ein straight power mit 500W.

Beim CPU Kühler Isses halt wie überall mehr für RGB zahlst du dick Aufpreis und hast meist weniger Leistung aber technisch ist es möglich.

PS. Schau dir mal an wo was verbaut wird... Ne Festplatte z. B. Sieht man nicht, somit macht bling bling keinen Sinn


----------



## Lordac (3. Juli 2020)

Servus,





COVERsix schrieb:


> hm, hatte gedacht, weil ihr sagtet, dass leistungsstarke Komponenten oft mehr power benötigen macht eventuell das etwas größere Netzteil Sinn, weil es auch nur wenige Euro mehr kostet.


wenn du sofort oder irgendwann einmal das Top-Modell einer Grafikkarte wie aktuell die RTX2080Ti kaufen möchtest, dann nimm beim Netzteil z.B. das Straight Power 11 750W.

Willst du dich hingegen im Einstiegsbereich oder Mittelfeld bewegen, reicht ein gutes Netzteil mit ~ 500 Watt, wie z.B. das Pure Power 11 500W, Seasonic Focus GX 550W oder Straight Power 11 550W völlig aus.

Für deinen bisher geplanten PC wären auch 400 Watt absolut ausreichend.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## COVERsix (3. Juli 2020)

flx23 schrieb:


> Sieht doch ganz brauchbar aus.
> 
> Beim. Board würde ich das b550 nehmen, das ist einfach aktueller.
> 
> ...



Das sind wertvolle Tipps, besonders der Hinweis auf das Kabelmanagement - ich habe echt noch keine Ahnung wie ihr merkt. Darf ich fragen wie sich der RAM zu den anderen unterscheidet?

Danke auch an Lordak - werde dann das 500er Netzteil nehmen


----------



## Threshold (3. Juli 2020)

Das 600er Pure Power ist deswegen Crap, weil du da Doppelstrang Kabel hast. Schließt du also das Netzteil an die Grafikkarte an, musst du beide Doppelstrang Kabel benutzen, um die beiden Schienen gleichmäßig zu belasten und hast so zwei Kabel tot im Rechner herum liegen.
Beim Pure Power lohnt schlicht nur das 500er Modell, alle darüber lohnen nicht mehr.
Willst du mehr haben, nimm das Straight Power 11. Aber auch hier lohnt das 650er Modell nicht. Erst ab den 750er Modell bekommst du hier eine bessere Ausstattung in Sachen Stecker und Kabel.
Denn auch das 650er E11 hat die ollen Doppelstrang Kabel. Das 750er hingegen hat 2x einzelne PCIe Strippen und dazu ein Doppelstrang Kabel.


----------



## compisucher (3. Juli 2020)

COVERsix schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen wie sich der RAM zu den anderen unterscheidet?


Geschwindigkeit und Kapazität.
Alle laufende Programme und Prozesse legen da ihr Zeugs ab.
Je schneller der Ram, um so mehr schneller das Ergebnis auf dem Bildschirm in Form von Rechenergebnissen,  aber auch eben spiele (sofern GPU und Monitor da mithalten können).
Und Kapazität, na ja, sowas wie GTA 5 oder eigentlich egal was erzeugt echt riesige Zwischenablagedateien, je mehr du hast um so schneller die weitere Verarbeitung und Ausgabe.

Die meist empfohlenen 3200der mit CL 16 sind für Ryzen ein guter Kompromiss vom P/L Verhältnis her, der "sweetpoint" wäre irgendwo bei 3600der mit CL 14 (besser geht immer, aber die Gefahr der Instabilität steigt natürlich auch und irgendwann ist die P/L Grenze eben auch erreicht).

ICH  empfehle meist die RipJaws mit 32 GiB und CL16, die liegen bei ca. 120 €, was OK ist, RGB haben die aber nicht, da wären die Trident als sehr gute Riegel wirklich beachtenswert.
Sind aber auch teurer.
Habe bei mir 3200 Trident Z ohne RGB mit CL 14 drinnen.


----------



## COVERsix (4. Juli 2020)

Danke euch mal wieder für den grandiosen Support. Gestern kam das Gehäuse und es sieht richtig geil aus , voll mein Ding! Jetzt kann ich es natürlich kaum noch erwarten.
Vom be quite 500 habt ihr mich jetzt auch überzeugt. Nachfolgender link wurde hier mal gepostet: 


500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM Modular 80+ Gold - Netzteile ab 500W | Mindfactory.de

Sieht für mich aber so aus als wäre da kein Kabelmanagement dabei : hat hemand ne bezugsquelle wo man es mit Kabelmanagement bekommt?

Zur Festplatte haben wir bisher noch nicht diskutiert: bisher gab es nur einen Vorschlag: Crucial MX500 1TB, SATA (CT1000MX500SSD1) ab &euro;' '103,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Kann ich dir bestellen? Gibt es alternativvorschläge?

RAM

Gefallen mir die beiden corsair sehr gut : 
Welche der beiden empfehlt ihr? Dann würde ich die auch schonmal bestellen 

Corsair Vengeance RGB PRO schwarz DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36 (CMW32GX4M2C3200C16) ab &euro;' '155,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Corsair Dominator Platinum RGB DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-36 (CMT32GX4M2C3200C16) ab &euro;' '190,73 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

CPU Lüfter war ja auch klar .... dann wären wir schon wieder ein gute Stück weiter


----------



## Threshold (4. Juli 2020)

Keine Sorge. Die Kabel sind beim Netzteil dabei.


----------



## Lordac (4. Juli 2020)

Servus,





COVERsix schrieb:


> 500 Watt be quiet! Pure Power 11 CM Modular 80+ Gold - Netzteile ab 500W | Mindfactory.de
> Sieht für mich aber so aus als wäre da kein Kabelmanagement dabei...


das "CM" beim Pure Power 11 steht für "*C*able*M*anagement".

Die Version mit und ohne habe ich dir im #52 verlinkt:





Lordac schrieb:


> Willst du dich hingegen im Einstiegsbereich oder Mittelfeld bewegen, reicht ein gutes Netzteil mit ~ 500 Watt, wie z.B. das Pure Power 11 500W


Wenn du dann auf das gewünschte Netzteil klickst, tauchen die Händler auf bei denen du es kaufen kannst!


COVERsix schrieb:


> Zur Festplatte haben wir bisher noch nicht diskutiert: bisher gab es nur einen Vorschlag: Crucial MX500 1TB, SATA (CT1000MX500SSD1) ab &euro;'*'103,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> Kann ich die bestellen?


Manchmal muss man nicht diskutieren , die Crucial MX500 kannst du bestellen.
Als Alternative schlage ich dir die Western Digital Blue vor, oder die Silcon Power P34A80 wenn es eine NVMe sein soll.


COVERsix schrieb:


> RAM: Gefallen mir die beiden corsair sehr gut:...


Wenn dir die Optik taugt, kannst du beide kaufen. 


COVERsix schrieb:


> CPU Lüfter war ja auch klar ....


Eine extra Lüfter brauchst du nicht, der ist in der Regel beim CPU-Kühler dabei, wie man auch auf den Produktbildern des Pure Rock 2 sieht !

Gruß Lordac


----------



## COVERsix (4. Juli 2020)

Okay, hab kurzen Prozess gemacht: 
Netzteil, RAM und Festplatte sind bestellt : 
Weiter geht es mit Board, cpu & gpu...

Gibt es hierzu Vorschläge bzw. Kommentare zu den Alternativen die bisher genannt wurden (auf Seite 5 von mir zusammengefasst)....
Was ist eigentlich mit Software? 
LG und allen ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## noO_F3Ar (4. Juli 2020)

MB: ASUS TUF Gaming B550-Plus
CPU: AMD Ryzen 5 3600, 6x 3.60GHz
GPU: MSI GeForce RTX 2060 SUPER Gaming X ab &euro;'*'444,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland (wobei das für wqhd schon knapp wird) oder MSI GeForce GTX 1660 SUPER Gaming X ab &euro;'*'266,38 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland (allerdings nicht wirklich für wqhd geeignet)

Für WQHD wäre eine MSI GeForce RTX 2070 SUPER Gaming X Trio ab &euro;'*'568,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland oder eine https://geizhals.de/msi-radeon-rx-5700-xt-gaming-x-v381-032r-a2133171.html zu empfehlen aber das ist bei dem Budget nicht wirklich drin.

Das ASUS TUF Gaming B550-Plus gibts aktuell mit Cashback Aktion 25+30€ Asus gibt 55 Euro Rabatt auf alle B550 Platinen


----------



## flx23 (4. Juli 2020)

Wenn dein Kühler mehr bling bling haben soll hannst du den wraith prism auf ebay schießen. Der hat LEDs und mehr Leistung als der kleine boxed wraith prism | eBay (aber weniger als ein be quiet). Für deine CPU reicht er aber

Grafikkarte kannst du auch die rx 5700 (xt) oder RX5600XT in Erwägung ziehen, je nachdem was du ausgeben willst


----------



## COVERsix (5. Juli 2020)

MSI GeForce GTX 1660 SUPER Gaming X, 6GB GDDR6, HDMI, 3x DP (V375-282R) Ist bestellt. 

MSI GeForce GTX 1660 SUPER Gaming X ab &euro;'*'266,38 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Frage zum Ryzen 5 .... 
Für ca 10€ mehr gibt es ja schon nen Ryzen 7 .... würde das Sinn machen ?
Jetzt fehlen nur noch cpu und Board:

Bzgl Board wurde das hier mal empfohlen - was sagt ihr dazu?
Gigabyte B550 AORUS PRO AC AM4 B550/DDR4/ATXrgb


----------



## noO_F3Ar (5. Juli 2020)

Wenn B550 dann sollte auch ein aktueller Ryzen genommen werden der PCIe 4.0 unterstützt und B550 ist aufgrund der aktuellen Cashback Aktion von ASUS 25+30€ zu empfehlen.


----------



## COVERsix (5. Juli 2020)

noO_F3Ar schrieb:


> Wenn B550 dann sollte auch ein aktueller Ryzen genommen werden der PCIe 4.0 unterstützt und B550 ist aufgrund der aktuellen Cashback Aktion von ASUS 25+30€ zu empfehlen.




Darf ich da nochmal genauer nachfragen? Muss nochmal betonen, dass ich absoluter unwissender Neuling bin. 
Unbedarft wie ich bin denke ich mir Ryzen 7 klingt leistungsstärker als Ryzen 5. da könnte man sich überlegen für ein paar Euro mehr hier den Ryzen 7 zu nehmen. Aber so einfach scheint das nicht zu sein. 
Was wäre denn ein &#8222;aktueller Ryzen&#8220;?
Ich hoffe mit der Grafikkarte bin ich erstmal gut unterwegs jetzt.
Zum Thema Software hat noch gar keiner geschrieben was man da so anschaffen sollte....


----------



## Lordac (5. Juli 2020)

Servus,

im Moment sind die Ryzen-CPUs der dritten Generation aktuell, also z.B. ein Ryzen 5 *3*600, Ryzen 7 *3*700X, Ryzen 9 *3*950X.

Die Leistungsunterschiede zu den Vorgänger-CPUs (Ryzen 1xxx + Ryzen 2xxx), sowie zu Intel, sieht man anhand von Benchmarks *klick*. 
Dort kannst du bei einem Reiter zwischen folgenden Benchmarks unterscheiden:
- Spiele + Anwendungen
- Spiele
- Anwendungen

Ich hab das Thema nicht zu 100% verfolgt weil für mich der Anwendungszweck nicht so ganz klar ist, bzw. ich die Kombination mit der Konsole nicht so ganz verknüpfen kann.

Als Software brauchst du ein Betriebssystem wie z.B. Windows 10, und ansonsten das was du nutzen möchtest.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## noO_F3Ar (5. Juli 2020)

Der Chipsatz auf dem Mainboard bietet verschiedene Features an. https://www.amd.com/de/chipsets/b550
Man muss immer den Chipsatz und Sockel (hier sitzt die CPU) des jeweiligen Herstellers verwenden (Intel "1200" oder bei AMD "AM4")

Aktuelle Chipsätze bei AMD: B550 X570 (und der Vorgänger B450)
Bei B550 und X570 bietet der Chipsatz z.B. PCIe 4.0 (der B450 bietet nur PCIe 3.0) und zu dem Chipsatz gibt es i.d.R. immer eine (aktuelle) Generation von CPUs.

Aktuell sind wir bei AMD Ryzen bei der 3. Generation das erkennt man an der 3 im Namen: (z.B. Ryzen 7 3700X) Das X steht für einen etwas höheren Takt.
Ein Ryzen 7 2700X kann z.B. nicht alle Features die ein aktueller B550 Chipsatz bietet deshalb kauft man i. d. R. immer alles in einer Generation oder man verzichtet auf einige Features weil der Preis sehr attraktiv ist.

Es gibt einige die z.B. noch zu B450 greifen weil diese mit der aktuellen Ryzen 3 Generation (abwärts)kompatibel ist und das Mainboard relativ günstig. (für Office PCs z.B.)

Da es jedoch aktuell Cashback Aktionen gibt ist der Preisunterschied so gering das man durchaus den aktuellen B550 nehmen kann und somit für wenig Aufpreis alle Features (insbesondere PCIe 4.0) hat.
Das wird dann bei späterem Grafikkarten Tausch oder Tausch der NVMe SSD auf eine die PCIe 4.0 kann relevant.

Dazu ist noch zu ergänzen das PCIe 4.0 abwärts kompatibel ist läuft also auch auf PCIe 3.0 aber die jeweilige Hardware kann dann nicht ihr volles Potenzial nutzen.


----------



## COVERsix (5. Juli 2020)

Danke euch zwei, dass ihr euch die Zeit genommen habt es mir so ausführlich zu erklären, dann macht das natürlich Sinn.
Also : 

1* 

AMD Ryzen 5 3600 4, 2GHz AM4 35MB Cache Wraith Stealth AMD Ryzen 5 3600 4, 2GHz AM4 35MB Cache Wraith Stealth: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Ist das der richtige?

+ 1*

ASUS TUF Gaming B550-Plus Mainboard Sockel AM4 (ATX, Ryzen, PCIe 4.0, 2x M.2, 2Gbit/s Ethernet, SATA 6Gbit/s, USB 3.2 Gen 2 Typ-A/C, Aura Sync) ASUS TUF Gaming B550-Plus Mainboard Sockel AM4: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Hoffe das ist das was gemeint war....

Dann noch ein windows10 Paket und los gehts


----------



## noO_F3Ar (5. Juli 2020)

ja, genau der Ryzen 5 3600 und das ASUS TUF Gaming B550-Plus

Hier nochmal die Links zur Cashback Aktion:
ASUS Promotion
ASUS Promotion

Windows 10 gibt's bei diversen online shops relativ günstig

Windows 10 Pro Vollversion guenstig kaufen
Windows 10 Home Vollversion guenstig kaufen

(günstigere Keys findet man bei eBay)

Compare Windows 10 Home vs Pro | Microsoft Windows
Windows 10 Pro hat ein paar mehr Features wie z.B. Bitlocker einer Festplattenverschlüsselung
Windows 10 Home reicht i. d. R. vollkommen aus aber da der Preisunterschied so gering ist würde ich zur Pro Version greifen falls man doch mal eins der Features braucht.
Beim Gaming wird es keinen Unterscheid machen.


----------



## COVERsix (6. Juli 2020)

Vielen Dank für die Links NoO_F3Ar !

ist bestellt  Jetzt nur noch warten ... bekomme langsam kalte Füße was den Aufbau angeht 

Dumme Frage zum Betriebssystem - wie bekomme ich das denn auf den Computer wenn ich den neu Aufsetze und auch kein DVD Laufwerk habe. Glaube ich habe noch ein externes rumfliegen ...

Brauche ich eigentlich noch irgendwelche Kleinteile bzw. Werkstoffe  ? Kabel ? Wärmeleitpaste? Kleber? ....


----------



## Threshold (6. Juli 2020)

Du kannst dir das Creator Tool von Microsoft herunter laden. Da kannst du eine Windows Version herunter laden und dann auf einen Stick kopieren.
Mit dem Stick installierst du dann Windows auf deinen neuen Computer. Mit dem gekauften Key aktivierst du es am Ende.


----------



## Lordac (6. Juli 2020)

Servus,





COVERsix schrieb:


> ...bekomme langsam kalte Füße was den Aufbau angeht.


dieses Heft hilft dir weiter *klick*, alternativ helfen die unzähligen Videos im Netz, z.B. *klack*, oder du holst dir einen PCGH-Bastler nach Hause *kluck*.


COVERsix schrieb:


> Dumme Frage zum Betriebssystem - wie bekomme ich das denn auf den Computer wenn ich den neu Aufsetze und auch kein DVD Laufwerk habe.


Folgendes Video dazu finde ich sehr gut *klock*.


COVERsix schrieb:


> Brauche ich eigentlich noch irgendwelche Kleinteile bzw. Werkstoffe, Kabel, Wärmeleitpaste, Klebe, ... ?


Du brauchst einen Kreuzschlitz Schraubendreher und evtl. Kabelbinder, der Rest ist in der Regel mit dabei!

Gruß Lordac


----------



## flx23 (6. Juli 2020)

Statt Kabelbinder wären auch Klettbänder eine Idee Security Check

Die gehen besser wieder auf


----------



## COVERsix (8. Juli 2020)

Sooo, ich wieder: die ersten Teile sind gekommen. Neben dem Gehäuse hab ich nun auch die ssd (ganz schön klein), das Netzteil und die RAM Riegel bekommen. 
Habe dann auch einfach mal das Gehäuse geöffnet: ganz schön viele Kabel. An den Lüftern beispielsweise sind drei Stück pro Einheit.... dabei habe ich gesehen, dass die Einheit, an welche die vier Lüfter angeschlossen sind noch vier weitere Ports für rgb frei hat:
Dazu zwei Fragen:
- kann man die sharkoonlüfter im dreierpack nachkaufen ? Oben hat das Gehäuse ja nur ein Netz, da könnte man noch Lüfter unterbringen
- kann man da generell alles an rgb anbringen? Also auch Strapse und Ähnliches? Muss das von sharkoon sein?


----------



## FlorianKl (8. Juli 2020)

Das Gehäuse kommt doch schon mit 4 Lüftern, oder? Das ist mehr als ausreichend.

Die RGB-Bauteile sind teilweise standardisiert. Es gibt 3-Pin und 4-Pin RGB. 3-Pin wird auch digitales RGB  (oder ARGB) genannt, da ist jede LED einzeln steuerbar, wodurch sich noch mehr Effekte einstellen lassen. Bei 4-Pin kann man nur eine Farbe für das ganze Element vorgeben. Ich weiß nicht, was die Luffis von Sharkoon sind. Manche Hersteller verwenden auch propietäre RGB-Stecker, ich meine da gehört Sharkoon aber nicht zu. Dann kannst du dort noch mehr RGB-Elemente anschließen, wenn sie auch 3/4-Pin sind, vermute ich mal. Ich habe aber noch nie einen RGB-Build gemacht, nur, dass du schonmal eine erste Antwort hast


----------



## compisucher (8. Juli 2020)

Klar gibt es die Lüfter von Sharkoon einzeln (wenn auch nicht im 3er Pack):
Lüfter mit Hersteller: Sharkoon Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland

Du hast doch das Case?
Sharkoon TG5 Pro RGB Midi Tower mit Sichtfenster ohne Netzteil - Midi Tower ohne NT | Mindfactory.de

Die shark-blades müssten wohl am besten zu den eingebauten passen.
Sharkoon Shark Blades RGB ab &euro;' '9,59 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## COVERsix (10. Juli 2020)

Hab nochmal drei Stück bestellt für die Oberseite  
Danke euch.
So: nun hab ich alle Teile hier und muss mich nur noch um das Windows kümmern - dann geht es an den Zusammenbau. Ich lasse euch natürlich am Ergebnis teilhaben .

Schau, zwei Fragen noch:

1. ich gehe davon aus das es egal ist ob ich das Windows aufweinen usb Stick oder eine externe Festplatte lade?

2.  würden zwei zusätzlich RAM Riegel mit 16gb dem Rechner spürbar mehr performance bescheren?


----------



## zero-6 (10. Juli 2020)

Die Sharkeblades sind anders, die haben den äußeren Ring beleuchtet, die Pace F1 sind ähnlich den im Case verbauten.

PC Upgrade

Hier hatte ich ein Bild vom Aufbau des PCs meines Sohnes.


----------



## COVERsix (10. Juli 2020)

Kurze Frage zum Aufbau. Montiere gerade den CPU kühler. In der Anleitung ist nicht ganz ersichtlich ob ich von der Standard backplate den Kunststoff obendrauf entfernen muss... ist eine harte Kunststoff-Platte  zwischen backplate  und Board. Vermutlich sollte die Backplqte nicht ohne Kunststoff montiert werden weil sie ja leitet , da Metall.... oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## FlorianKl (10. Juli 2020)

Mit Standardbackplate meinst du die, die schon am Mainboard montiert war? Lass an der alles so, wie es war.


----------



## COVERsix (10. Juli 2020)

Okay danke

Noch eine Frage: an dem CPU Lüfter ist ein 3 bin Stecker weiblich ... das Board hat für rgb aber einen 4 Pin Stecker männlich vorgesehen ... passt also nicht - was nun?


----------



## COVERsix (10. Juli 2020)

Sorry vorweg für den doppelpost aber muss nochmal kurz die zwei Dinge fragen:

1. kann ich das Windows auch auf eine externe Festplatte statt auf einen Stick spielen ?

2. würden zwei 16gb Riegel zusätzlicher ram die systemperformance spürbar verbessern?


----------



## noO_F3Ar (10. Juli 2020)

COVERsix schrieb:


> 1. kann ich das Windows auch auf eine externe Festplatte statt auf einen Stick spielen ?


Theoretisch ja, habe ich aber noch nie getestet ein USB-Stick mit 8GB sollte ausreichen (ich rede hier von dem Installationsmedium für Windows (früher Windows CD/DVD))  *Daten auf der Festplatte werden gelöscht!!!*
(Kann evlt. sein das du das garnicht via MediaCreationTool machen kannst dann wäre der Umweg:
1. MediaCreationTool -> iso erstellen
2. z.b. USB Easy as 123 downloaden
3. Iso auf Festplatte schreiben (mit dem USB Easy as 123 Tool)



COVERsix schrieb:


> 2. würden zwei 16gb Riegel zusätzlicher ram die systemperformance spürbar verbessern?


Kommt drauf an was du machst, i.d.R. nein du wirst keinen Unterschied feststellen, erst wenn du wirklich viel RAM-Speicher nutzt kann es sein das dann Windows in die Auslagerungsdatei schreibt(die "RAM-Erweiterung") beim Gaming solltest du keinen Unterschied feststellen.

16GB reichen zum Gaming völlig aus, wer viel parallel macht und  um auf der sicheren Seite zu sein geht direkt auf 32GB, wenn die RAM Module richtig stecken also i.d.R. im slot 1 und 3 oder im slot 2 und 4 (nachzulesen im Mainboard Handbuch) nutzt du Dual-Channel welcher leicht schneller als Single-Channel ist (1 RAM Modul)


----------



## FlorianKl (10. Juli 2020)

Für Videobearbeitung sind 32GB (oder bei 4K auch 64GB) sehr wichtig, ansonsten reichen 16GB zum Spielen.


----------



## ich111 (10. Juli 2020)

Zecks RGB gibt da zwei Standards: 12V RGB (4 Pin) und 5V addressable RGB (3 Pin) Bild
Der Lüfteranschluss hat damit nichts zu tun, das ist ein extra 4 Pin (PWM) oder 3 Pin (Spannung).
Zu dem Thema findest du aber fast alles im Handbuch.

Ja, nur wird die von dem Tool genau wie ein Stick komplett geplättet, d.h. Daten sind futsch.

Nein, alle CPUs der normalen Desktoplattformen (also kein HEDT wie Core X Serie oder Threadripper) können nur Dual Channel, d.h. mehr als zwei korrekt verbaute Module bringen - sofern nicht zu wenig Speicher - keinen Vorteil.


----------



## COVERsix (11. Juli 2020)

Danke euch. Hab gerade gemäß eurer Empfehlung folgendes gekauft

Windows 10 Pro Vollversion guenstig kaufen

Nun brauche ich anscheinend ja noch einen key... ihr hattet E-Bay empfohlen. Meint ihr sowas?


Meint ihr sowas:

&#9989;Windows 10 Pro 32/64 BIT KEY Vollversion Aktivierungsschluessel MS WIN 10 PRO&#9989;  | eBay


----------



## flx23 (11. Juli 2020)

Ebay ist immer schwierig... Ehr lizengo oder andere genannte Anbieter


----------



## COVERsix (11. Juli 2020)

Hast du nen link vielleicht?


----------



## FlorianKl (11. Juli 2020)

Ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit Keys von eBay.


----------



## ich111 (11. Juli 2020)

COVERsix schrieb:


> Danke euch. Hab gerade gemäß eurer Empfehlung folgendes gekauft
> 
> Windows 10 Pro Vollversion guenstig kaufen
> 
> Nun brauche ich anscheinend ja noch einen key... ihr hattet E-Bay empfohlen.


Damit hast du doch schon den Key


----------



## noO_F3Ar (12. Juli 2020)

Du gehst auf Windows*10 herunterladen

Lädst dir das MediaCreationTool herunter und erstellst dir damit auf einem USB-Stick deiner Wahl (sollte mind. 8GB haben und Daten werden vom USB-Stick gelöscht) ein Installationsmedium für Windows.

1) USB-Stick an den neuen PC stecken

2) Bootmenü aufrufen(je nach Mainboard z.B. F12 oder F11 oder ??  steht im Mainboard Handbuch bzw. am Anfang wenn du hochfährst welche Taste du für das Bootmenü drücken musst)
oder ins BIOS gehen und die Bootreihenfolge ändern das der USB-Stick als erstes gebootet wird

3) Dem Windows Installationsprozess folgen (hier wirst du dann irgendwann nach dem Windows Key gefragt oder später in der Systemsteuerung Windows aktivieren)


----------



## COVERsix (12. Juli 2020)

Ja - aber wo ist denn mein key .... ich konnte da nur die Software laden nachdem ich bezahlt habe ....


----------



## COVERsix (12. Juli 2020)

Da stand auch + produktschlüssel aber ich habe nirgends einen


----------



## noO_F3Ar (12. Juli 2020)

Der Windows Download ist kostenlos das kann jeder runterladen unabhängig vom Windows Key.

Wo hast du denn Windows gekauft?
Normal solltest du den (Windows) Product-Key via E-Mail oder als Bild bekommen haben.


----------



## flx23 (12. Juli 2020)

COVERsix schrieb:


> Ja - aber wo ist denn mein key .... ich konnte da nur die Software laden nachdem ich bezahlt habe ....



Liest du eigentlich etwas bevor du auf kaufen drückst?!
Normal steht dort dabei, das der key innerhalb von 24h oder einem Werktag oder so an dich per Mail geschickt wird....


----------

